# pics of my 4 new Soundoff led work lights



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry it won't let me upload them direct, Not sure why. if someone can do it thanks in advance.

Just got 2 1400 lumen floods and 2 1000 lumen floods, Oh my they are stupid bright.
I am very impressed with them. 
I can now see behind my sander...


__
https://flic.kr/p/6428111845


__
https://flic.kr/p/6428112987


__
https://flic.kr/p/6428114853


__
https://flic.kr/p/6428113915


__
https://flic.kr/p/6428116015


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Look cool, what did they cost?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

deicepro;1361882 said:


> Look cool, what did they cost?


$422.00 Got them from Strobesnmore on Black Friday.
Ordered them Friday they were here today.
Thinking about getting some more.. Yes, Im a light junkie.....


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Man do they look bright ! but the price holy sh$$ !! let us know how they work out this year for you


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Man those are bright! I'm sure twice as bright with snow on the ground. Whats the total lumen they put out?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

maverjohn;1361944 said:


> Man do they look bright ! but the price holy sh$$ !! let us know how they work out this year for you


Ya but regular halogens just suk to me. Draw a lot of power and don't give off enough light for me.
After seeing these in person , i will never go back.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Brian Young;1361955 said:


> Man those are bright! I'm sure twice as bright with snow on the ground. Whats the total lumen they put out?


The upper ones are the 1400 lumens, the lower ones are the 1000 lumens
For a total of 4800 lumens.
The picture of the area lit up does not do them justice. They are probably the brightest lights I've seen at least
You can see the 55 watt hella's under my bumper in the pics. they look like candles compared to the led's.The hella's will be coming off and ill be mounting led grommet into the rear bumper.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thats insane! No one is going to be tailgating you,lol


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My biggest worry would be that they become ineffective when covered with snow, I don't think they get hot enough to melt it off or am I wrong?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Brian Young;1362022 said:


> My biggest worry would be that they become ineffective when covered with snow, I don't think they get hot enough to melt it off or am I wrong?


 don't know yet, i can feel a little heat, well, warm. they do have an aluminum housing with cooling fins so i will assume they get warm.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks great. I just bought a set of rigid industries duallys. Should be nice lights


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

looks awesome. but thats alot of money for lights!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

04tundra;1363301 said:


> looks awesome. but thats alot of money for lights!


Yes and no. I agree 400 bucks is a lot but, I've spent more than that trying cheap inexpensive ones time and time again and have not been happy.

so over the years i just buy once and cry once.

Im a stickler when it comes to me being impressed. I research everything to death for days.
I have been wanting to buy these for awhile, but couldn't find a good video of how they lit up an area, i finally did and ordered them.

Everyone who has seen them can't believe how friggin brite they are, Again the photo does them little justice.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

Ordered a set for my backrack today. I cant wait to put them on.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Brian Young;1362022 said:


> My biggest worry would be that they become ineffective when covered with snow, I don't think they get hot enough to melt it off or am I wrong?


I have them on the back of my truck and they never became ineffective on the back . 2 on the sander that turn on in reverse. 1 for the ground to see salt spray and 2 on back rack controlled from inside when I am out working and need light. They have 5 year warranty and they are great. You will be very happy.Thumbs Up


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1364267 said:


> I have them on the back of my truck and they never became ineffective on the back . 2 on the sander that turn on in reverse. 1 for the ground to see salt spray and 2 on back rack controlled from inside when I am out working and need light. They have 5 year warranty and they are great. You will be very happy.Thumbs Up


Awesome.. Have any pics of your setup?

I was thinking about another set for my back rack too..


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here a link that has some pics of them on the truck. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115339


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Brian Young;1362022 said:


> My biggest worry would be that they become ineffective when covered with snow, I don't think they get hot enough to melt it off or am I wrong?


They put out just enough heat to keep any snow melted off of them. I have 2 mounted underneath my rear bumper and have not had any issues with snow sticking to them.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Brian Young;1362022 said:


> My biggest worry would be that they become ineffective when covered with snow, I don't think they get hot enough to melt it off or am I wrong?





jbutch83;1365095 said:


> They put out just enough heat to keep any snow melted off of them. I have 2 mounted underneath my rear bumper and have not had any issues with snow sticking to them.


Thank you. I keep hearing this fallacy about LED's becoming ineffective because of not enough heat but haven't seen any problems yet. Glad others are having the same experience.

I have LED worklights and flashers on several of my vehicles and never had a problem. Even taillights and marker lights.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

When doing 4 lights like that is there any reason not to mix floods and spots? Or do you get enough "distance" lighting from the flood that you don't need spots?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

justgeorge;1365364 said:


> When doing 4 lights like that is there any reason not to mix floods and spots? Or do you get enough "distance" lighting from the flood that you don't need spots?


I bought all floods, they light up plenty far enough more than 100 ft away ...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1364364 said:


> Here a link that has some pics of them on the truck.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115339


looks awesome. i love that insert with the salt spreader. is the insert and salter all one kit?

What does that insert and salter set up cost about? if you don't mind me asking.

Just curious price wise vs a v-box.

Thanks


----------

